# The exercise you hate



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm sure even the most dedicated have an exercise they just can't love or find boring.
Which one?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

Squats.

Yuck.


----------



## uzzi_786 (Oct 31, 2004)

pull ups


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2004)

Heh.  Both squats and pull ups.  I can't get my squat form right...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 31, 2004)

Ab's ... I hate ab's.  I love pull-ups, squats are not my fav, dipps rock ... I can do 'em all day.  Ab's suuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 31, 2004)

i hate abs also.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 31, 2004)

*I don't hate anything*. Maybe I love BB waaaay too much? I like the challenge so even my newly trained areas where I'm the weakest like abs I like. It's an undescribable feeling after you train the weak areas IMO.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 31, 2004)

I HATE lunges.  I can't keep my balance and I look STUPID!!!!


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 31, 2004)

wrist curls, yuck!!!
 I fucking luvvvvvvvvvvvv hard exercises such as squats, bench, and pull-ups, they have a stress relief effect for me.


----------



## pmech (Oct 31, 2004)

I hate doing Abs. I find it very boring.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2004)

Clean and press.  The transfer from lift to press feels awkward.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 31, 2004)

BB curls. Just never seemed to get those biceps to grow, wide but no peak.  19 1/2" arms and all Tricep.


----------



## Zin (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn I hate pull ups - In gym class as a kid I could never do even one.  I incorperate them into my back day because theyr an awsome exercise but I always get this sick feeling before I do them.


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 31, 2004)

because they are hard, right next to squat, harder than bench press that's fo sho.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I HATE lunges.  I can't keep my balance and I look STUPID!!!!


Theres mine  I can keep my balance but i hate them......


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm of the opinion that if you love doing an exercise you're not doing it right... 

I hate everything I do.


----------



## mervin (Nov 1, 2004)

Abs and One arm dumbbell rows


----------



## Evil ANT (Nov 1, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'm of the opinion that if you love doing an exercise you're not doing it right...
> 
> I hate everything I do.




That's quite a hilarious philosophy!

I can't stand squats. I dread them and find myself putting them off. When it comes time to squat I stall out. My lower body is just embarrassing compared to my upper body. It's sad when you can bench more than you can squat.


----------



## IONOR (Nov 1, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'm of the opinion that if you love doing an exercise you're not doing it right...
> 
> I hate everything I do.


I know what you mean 
However I just love the pain and knowing that Iam going to get some serious Hypertrophy resulting in me pushing myself harder and further than I did on my previous workout. Thats why I'am such a big user of trisets and the superset as well as Fiascia Stretching. Nothing better than getting your eyes to water then phisically colapsing and not having the energy to get up when you've still got a lot of work to do during your workout. Also theres nothing better than DOMS the next again morning which is another reason to push yourself 110 per cent everytime you enter the gym.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 1, 2004)

Overhead Dumbell Presses:When you do these without a partner/spotter and are at the edge of your maxium it can be a major pain in the drain to get the damn things up on your shoulders and balanced in a starting position as well as get them back down again without dropping them hard to the floor. Managed to ring my own bell a number of times too with the damn things and intimately know why they call them "dumbells".

Also 2nd worse exercise: tie between good mornings and skull crackers/crushers:
The good mornings with even moderate weight can just plain feel weird and stressful in the back and the skull crackers give me a lot of concern that I am going to kill myself if I get sloppy or a weight slips off and tosses the whole thing out of balance.

OD


----------



## IONOR (Nov 1, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Also 2nd worse exercise: tie between good mornings and skull crackers/crushers:
> The good mornings with even moderate weight can just plain feel weird and stressful in the back and the skull crackers give me a lot of concern that I am going to kill myself if I get sloppy or a weight slips off and tosses the whole thing out of balance.
> 
> OD


Yeah I know what you mean by the Good Mornings I never do them myself.I prefer to substutuite them with SLDL and Deadlifts which in my opinion are far superior exersises.The skull crushers are an exersises where you have to be careful  for obvious reasons (lol )


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 1, 2004)

Doing squats is widening my bottocks.  Seriously.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2004)

Abs. just dont seem to get anywhere!

and atm, curls. fucking things, cant seem to get them perfect.


----------



## JoeR. (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate missing  lift more then anything, so of lately its BB benching for me.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

IONOR said:
			
		

> I know what you mean
> However I just love the pain and knowing that Iam going to get some serious Hypertrophy resulting in me pushing myself harder and further than I did on my previous workout. Thats why I'am such a big user of trisets and the superset as well as Fiascia Stretching. Nothing better than getting your eyes to water then phisically colapsing and not having the energy to get up when you've still got a lot of work to do during your workout. Also theres nothing better than DOMS the next again morning which is another reason to push yourself 110 per cent everytime you enter the gym.


Nicely put


----------



## X-Cop (Nov 1, 2004)

Close grip bench. My tri's just seem to collapse and I give up too easy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I HATE lunges.  I can't keep my balance and I look STUPID!!!!


Ditto to that...I'm the same way.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I HATE lunges.  I can't keep my balance and I look STUPID!!!!


Ditto.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 1, 2004)

SQUATS.  The exercise itself is not that bad, but it's the light headed puke affect I experience every so often when doing them that sucks.  BLAH!!


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 1, 2004)

I friggin hate dumbbell rows, but they feel so good.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

sabre81 said:
			
		

> I friggin hate dumbbell rows, but they feel so good.


If you don't like cardio much I will help you


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> If you don't like cardio much I will help you


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

>


  Sorry I play hottie patrol on Sabre all the time


----------



## timt (Nov 1, 2004)

Leg day in general. I always feel like I had the crap kicked out of me.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't really hate any of my exercises.  I only do ones with which I am comfortable.  This is especially important to me because I have no spotter, and if I screw up, well, it's certainly not a good thing.  Plus, weight lifting is supposed to be enjoyable (which is kind of strange considering you go through so much pain willingly), so why do exercises you hate when you can substitute them with ones you love?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

basically all ab exercises.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 1, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'm of the opinion that if you love doing an exercise you're not doing it right...
> 
> I hate everything I do.


I'll second that!!!


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 1, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'm of the opinion that if you love doing an exercise you're not doing it right...
> 
> I hate everything I do.


you forgot one, I'm a masochist 



			
				IONOR said:
			
		

> I know what you mean
> However I just love the pain and knowing that Iam going to get some serious Hypertrophy resulting in me pushing myself harder and further than I did on my previous workout. Thats why I'am such a big user of trisets and the superset as well as Fiascia Stretching. Nothing better than getting your eyes to water then phisically colapsing and not having the energy to get up when you've still got a lot of work to do during your workout. Also theres nothing better than DOMS the next again morning which is another reason to push yourself 110 per cent everytime you enter the gym.


----------



## Diehard007 (Nov 1, 2004)

who else here hates Leg Extensions!! i hate it because of my bad knees


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 1, 2004)

Diehard007 said:
			
		

> who else here hates Leg Extensions!! i hate it because of my bad knees



I sort of went overboard with the amount of weight i used for leg extensions, and now my left knee hurts when i stand on it straight and try to push it back..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 1, 2004)

for me, abs are so boring, i just never want to do them
and i dont like laying on my back on a dirty floor...

I like Barbell curls, but they make me so outa breath sometimes


and this weird things happens when im failing on overhead/behind neck press
My right or left nut, starts to tingle and it feels liek its gonna shoot up real fast....lol...


----------



## Katia7 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I HATE lunges. I can't keep my balance and I look STUPID!!!!


2nd that... I don't even do them anymore because I just fall all over the place.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 2, 2004)

train your core balance


----------



## IONOR (Nov 2, 2004)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I don't really hate any of my exercises. I only do ones with which I am comfortable. This is especially important to me because I have no spotter, and if I screw up, well, it's certainly not a good thing. Plus, weight lifting is supposed to be enjoyable (which is kind of strange considering you go through so much pain willingly), so why do exercises you hate when you can substitute them with ones you love?


NO PAIN NO GAIN!!!
I have no spotter as well doesn't stop me squatting till I throw up and benching til I pass out.
If you just do the exersises you like and are comfortable with your gains will be limited as you are limiting your exrsises and limiting the angles at which you are hitting your muscles.You are also limiting your reasons not to get stuck in a platue and limiting how much you confuse your muscles by using the same exersisies all the time.You are also limiting growth by not going to faliure (which I presume you don't as you only stay in your comfort range) and limiting how hard you push yourself to get 100 per cent out of your workouts.


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 2, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> If you don't like cardio much I will help you



yes, i also friggin hate cardio


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 2, 2004)

IONOR said:
			
		

> NO PAIN NO GAIN!!!
> I have no spotter as well doesn't stop me squatting till I throw up and benching til I pass out.
> If you just do the exersises you like and are comfortable with your gains will be limited as you are limiting your exrsises and limiting the angles at which you are hitting your muscles.You are also limiting your reasons not to get stuck in a platue and limiting how much you confuse your muscles by using the same exersisies all the time.You are also limiting growth by not going to faliure (which I presume you don't as you only stay in your comfort range) and limiting how hard you push yourself to get 100 per cent out of your workouts.


 I do this to get stronger and to have a good time staying healthy, not to kill myself... The reason I take it easy is because I almost dropped the bench bar on my neck (with no one else home) and I'm not too keen on trying it again. I also don't have hours everyday to work out and hit the muscles from all sorts of angles that don't have much more benefit than core lifts. I'd rather spend half the time wisely than spend twice the time getting a small amount more out of my workout. Plus, going to failure seems very pointless to me. Why make yourself incredibly weak and vulnerable after a workout? Sure, you won't be as strong as you usually are (if you're doing it right), but there's no reason to go to failure because not only does it take far too long, but it also makes you waste the time after the workout by having to recover before you can really do anything. Besides, what I want out of a workout is different from what you want, and what works for you might not work at all for me. I'm not trying to make anyone angry or anything like that, I'm just explaining my answer.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 2, 2004)

> benching til I pass out.



The only way you would bench till you pass out is if
a. You stopped breathing when you are exercising (a common problem with newbies)
b. You suffocated yourself by dropping the bar on your trachea and collapsed it.
c. You really didn't pass out, you just pretended to.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

abs because it takes so long. you cant just do a couple of reps.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 2, 2004)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> abs because it takes so long. you cant just do 8 sets of 10 you have to do 50 reps 4 sets for some stuff.


???


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Squats.
> 
> Yuck.


yep..i always feel like i'm gonna throw up or pass out


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 2, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> for me, abs are so boring, i just never want to do them
> and i dont like laying on my back on a dirty floor...
> 
> I like Barbell curls, but they make me so outa breath sometimes
> ...


whoa didnt want to hear this..shit u tryin to ruin my day>


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually I don't think crunches really do much of anything for abs (although I've never tried them weighted, so I don't know about those).  I like leg lifts and I'm gonna start trying leg arm lifts.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 2, 2004)

you mean V-ups? 

 anyway exercises are supposed to be hard, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't do them


----------



## IONOR (Nov 3, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> The only way you would bench till you pass out is if
> a. You stopped breathing when you are exercising (a common problem with newbies)
> b. You suffocated yourself by dropping the bar on your trachea and collapsed it.
> c. You really didn't pass out, you just pretended to.


Yeah I didin't mean it litarally just a figure of speach i guess you know.
I don't think it would be to safe anyway lol


----------



## IONOR (Nov 3, 2004)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I do this to get stronger and to have a good time staying healthy, not to kill myself... The reason I take it easy is because I almost dropped the bench bar on my neck (with no one else home) and I'm not too keen on trying it again. I also don't have hours everyday to work out and hit the muscles from all sorts of angles that don't have much more benefit than core lifts. I'd rather spend half the time wisely than spend twice the time getting a small amount more out of my workout. Plus, going to failure seems very pointless to me. Why make yourself incredibly weak and vulnerable after a workout? Sure, you won't be as strong as you usually are (if you're doing it right), but there's no reason to go to failure because not only does it take far too long, but it also makes you waste the time after the workout by having to recover before you can really do anything. Besides, what I want out of a workout is different from what you want, and what works for you might not work at all for me. I'm not trying to make anyone angry or anything like that, I'm just explaining my answer.


Fair enough you've got your reasons for trainning I've got mine. I know what you mean by almost dropping the bar. I also train at home and have no spotter and have done this a few times!
Core lifts do have a place in bodybuilding and a big place at that however you should never leave out isolation and other exersises which hit independant muscle groups. This is the only way that you will get full benefit out of your workouts and fully tax and recrut all of your muscle fibers from each independant muscle group.Ussally core lifts flush blood and nutrients into all the major muscle groups that are getting used. However when your isolating a certian muscle group this muslce will get flushed with blood and nutrients and have a much more efficent workout than if you had just simply proformed compond moves for a whole body workout.Another benefit in using isolation exersises is they will tax diffrent muscle fibers giving lacking muscles more shape and size had you simply done compond moves.It doesn't neceserally take longer to train this way you just have to train diffrently using diffrent exersises and use your time in the gym wisely. Your workouts should be based on the workout you have to do rather than trying to workout for hours, anyway after about an hour and a half Cortisol production is so high it starts to be contruproductive to you working out.
Your thoughts behind trainning to faliure is flawed trainning to faluire is the best way to make sure you recruit all of your muscle fibers by completly dsepleting ATP stores. Thus having more potential for Hypertrophy as well as a higher release of growth hormone and test.Trainning to faliure (IMO) is a much more productive way to train and provides far greater results than simply going for a set number of reps all the time. Going to faliure certianly does not take far to long if you train correctly using full ROM, shock techniques and correct weight. Trainning to faliure will also not make you incredably weak after your workout (this is a myth) as long as you have properly warmed up and cooled down afterwards. You should have a cool down period straight after your workout anyway as well as stretching of this is a very important part of your workout and certianly is not a waste of time.
I understand what you want out of a workout may be very diffrent from what I want or anybody else wants and vice versa
I respect your views and thoughts


----------



## Mead187 (Nov 3, 2004)

Squats i hate not being able to walk for a few days


----------



## IONOR (Nov 3, 2004)

Mead187 said:
			
		

> Squats i hate not being able to walk for a few days


What!
I love that


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 3, 2004)

Someone is a tad boastful..


----------



## IONOR (Nov 3, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Someone is a tad boastful..


Lighten up mate it was a joke


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 3, 2004)

IONOR said:
			
		

> Trainning to faliure (IMO) is a much more productive way to train and provides far greater results than simply going for a set number of reps all the time. Going to faliure certianly does not take far to long if you train correctly using full ROM, shock techniques and correct weight. Trainning to faliure will also not make you incredably weak after your workout (this is a myth) as long as you have properly warmed up and cooled down afterwards. You should have a cool down period straight after your workout anyway as well as stretching of this is a very important part of your workout and certianly is not a waste of time.


 There's just something about training to failure that I don't like.  You see, I'm the type of person who likes to have a set workout plan: I like to start my workout knowing I'm going to do THIS many sets of THIS many reps, period.  I do warm up and cool down (it's a fast-paced walk, but it's basically just to get my blood flowing and stuff like that), but I rarely stretch (I've read it's almost pointless because nearly all injuries occur within a normal range of motion, if done correctly).  What should be incorporated in a warm-up and cool-down period?  Lighter weights of the exercises you just did or are about to do?  What exactly are shock techniques?  Does this just mean doing as much tearing to your muscles as possible?  Another thing about working to failure: All you have to do is take a little break, and then you can crank out a few more reps, take a break, crank out a few more, take a break, crank out a few more... see what I mean?  That's why I like having a definite number, so I know what I'm doing, how much of it I'm doing, and about how long it will take.  Is training to failure mostly for strength, endurance, or both?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

I hate training calves because regardless of what I do they stay the same!


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 3, 2004)

calves are tough biatches, especially if you have shitty calf genetics 
 to me calves are the most painful bodypart to train. I train them to the point that I'm close to tears, and I use super high volume to beat tha shit out of my calves. man talk about pain tolerance...


----------



## LAM (Nov 3, 2004)

I fuking hate training biceps...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

wtfzor said:
			
		

> calves are tough biatches, especially if you have shitty calf genetics
> to me calves are the most painful bodypart to train. I train them to the point that I'm close to tears, and I use super high volume to beat tha shit out of my calves. man talk about pain tolerance...



I hear ya!!!
I have shitty calf genetics. lol   
I've tried, high reps light weights, low reps heavy weights, high reps heavy weights, 21's, supersets, trisets, giant sets, trained them 'til the burn made me want to puke and still 14.5"... that's it, it's time for calf implants.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 3, 2004)

killer calves


----------



## KarlW (Nov 3, 2004)

I'd have to say Pull Ups are my least favourite.

a) There's no rest whatsoever during the set (which I know is actually a good thing!)
b) They are bloody hard work (honestly, I find squats easier)
c) I don't make great progress in them like other lifts

cheers
Karl


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't like running because I can't run well.I like almost every other exercise.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 4, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> I'd have to say Pull Ups are my least favourite.
> 
> a) There's no rest whatsoever during the set (which I know is actually a good thing!)
> b) They are bloody hard work (honestly, I find squats easier)
> ...


 yeah pull-ups are hard, almost as hard as squat.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 4, 2004)

CARDIO!
I have to have something to listen to,thats not just music,like a comedy cd or something.I really don't care much for cardio...but I really do need it.


----------



## IONOR (Nov 4, 2004)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> There's just something about training to failure that I don't like. You see, I'm the type of person who likes to have a set workout plan: I like to start my workout knowing I'm going to do THIS many sets of THIS many reps, period. I do warm up and cool down (it's a fast-paced walk, but it's basically just to get my blood flowing and stuff like that), but I rarely stretch (I've read it's almost pointless because nearly all injuries occur within a normal range of motion, if done correctly). What should be incorporated in a warm-up and cool-down period? Lighter weights of the exercises you just did or are about to do? What exactly are shock techniques? Does this just mean doing as much tearing to your muscles as possible? Another thing about working to failure: All you have to do is take a little break, and then you can crank out a few more reps, take a break, crank out a few more, take a break, crank out a few more... see what I mean? That's why I like having a definite number, so I know what I'm doing, how much of it I'm doing, and about how long it will take. Is training to failure mostly for strength, endurance, or both?


A proper warm up should be like you said a fast paced walk to get the blood flowing. Then pick a moderate weight (thats not even that challinging for the muscle group) and preform 2 sets of 12-15 reps for the giving muscle group. (eg biceps- bicep curls shoulders-dumbell/milatary Presses) This is to get the muscle group warmed up and to get water and nutrients flowing into this paticular muscle group. Then preform stretches for this paticular muscle group just to increase elactisity,flexability and make sure the muscle is fully capable of preforming the full ROM with the given weight safely. (Its not just to secure against injury like most people think and is far from pointless as it can actually increase muscle size (Fiascia stretching) and strength (flexability)) This would be an optimal warm up period and should last about 10 minutes.
Like you said about working to faliure however this is actually a shock technique in it's self and can be excellent for muscle growth. (eg pick a weight you can only get 6 reps for bicep curls with then preform 4 reps hold the weights by your side for 5 secs preform another 4 reps this would result in faliure with a heavier than normal weight if you pick the correct weight) This is called the Rest Pause Princable. (Sorry I don't know how to post links However if you would like to find out more about shock techniques including how and when to apply them and what other shock techniques there are including basic shocks Pyrimiding sets,Emphazize The Eccentric,Competition Trainning and more advanced shock techniques including Riot Bombing and Count To 60 seconds go to www.ABCBODYBUILDING.com/frontworkouts.php?id=17&subId=38
Trainning to faliure (in the 8-15 range) is ussally for hypertrophy (muscle growth) working in the 2-5 range and 1 rep maxes will deliver more muscle strength. 
A proper cool down period should include stretching again then 5 minutes brisk walking.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

> Trainning to faliure (in the 8-15 range) is ussally for hypertrophy (muscle growth) working in the 2-5 range and 1 rep maxes will deliver more muscle strength.



I think a number of people might disagree with you on this one..


----------



## LAM (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I think a number of people might disagree with you on this one..




IONOR has spent way to much time on ABCBodybuilding and has been brainwashed by all of the bible beating nazi's over there..


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 4, 2004)

squats because i get a sharp pain in my very low abdomen.  so i stopped doing those, dont need any hernias 

and OH BB curls.  they freakin suck nuts but have done wonders for my arms.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 4, 2004)

What is your advice then?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 4, 2004)

advice about going to failure like IONOR said?  its not necessary.  most people here will agree that failure is not necessary to induce hypertrophy.  in addition, its pretty stupid to do so when you dont have a spotter


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

I feel it's necessary.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 4, 2004)

I certainly wouldn't say it's necessary since I've had growth without going to failure.  It may help more, but I don't think it's necessary in most cases.  Especially when you don't have a spotter, like Darrell said.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 4, 2004)

Like many people here I can't stand squats, or legs for that matter. I love doing lats because I have a rather wide sweep and love showing them off.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 4, 2004)

I love squats.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> squats because i get a sharp pain in my very low abdomen.  so i stopped doing those, dont need any hernias
> 
> and OH BB curls.  they freakin suck nuts but have done wonders for my arms.



Then you need to work on core training.  Hanging leg raises, decline situps, reverse hyperextensions, and good mornings are some of the best exercises out there to strengthen one's core.  I don't want to hear that your core is strong either.  It's not as strong as you think if this is the case.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 4, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> IONOR has spent way to much time on ABCBodybuilding and has been brainwashed by all of the bible beating nazi's over there..



Believe it or not, me and Paul Stagg (off another forum) actually got booted from ABC within a day of registration for arguing with a veteran of the board that, and i quote, "Standing shrugs are from thickness" and "Seated shrugs are for height".

No shit.

The reason?

"Because with seated shrugs, there's less room for cheating".

I'm not making this up.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 4, 2004)

I hate the things that I'm not good at.  I challange you to do the things you suck at and build them up to where your good at them and then you will love them.  I hated pullups and squats but I forced myself to do them both now I love em and I am better than I was.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

Abs


----------



## Hawkwind (Mar 26, 2005)

Shoulders...specifically front and side lateral raises.


----------



## shaw23 (Mar 26, 2005)

Definately squats, they make me woozie and completly drain me. Plus the last couple of weeks I made to mistake of doing legs on the day that I bowl in 2 different leages, ruining the rest of my day, I could hardly stand.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 26, 2005)

I hate upright rows.  They make my shoulder feel weird.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Leg extension
2. Leg curls (hams)
3. Shoulders


----------



## robousy (Mar 26, 2005)

SQUATS!!!

I love all bicep work and enjoy pushdowns (I think thats what there called where you hold on to a bar with each hand and lower yourself down then back up again).


----------



## j rizz (Mar 26, 2005)

shoulders can eat my sack. especially since i see very little gains no matter what i do.


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 26, 2005)

calves. after doing a set i cant stand up for about 5-10 seconds.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm going to have to say squats... They're most frustrating for me because I have long legs and it's hard to know how much weight I should put on and when while keeping good form.

 (If I use nothing but perfect form for my squats, I can bench the same amount while keeping strict form....it's not cool...)


----------



## Toughenuff (Mar 26, 2005)

ANYTHING to do with legs, it bores me to tears


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to say squats... They're most frustrating for me because I have long legs and it's hard to know how much weight I should put on and when while keeping good form.
> 
> (If I use nothing but perfect form for my squats, I can bench the same amount while keeping strict form....it's not cool...)


 Just because you can cheat it, doesn't mean that you can do it.  It sounds as if you let your legs get a sub par treatment.  Just keep working them, with proper form, and they'll soon outstrip your bench.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 26, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Just because you can cheat it, doesn't mean that you can do it. It sounds as if you let your legs get a sub par treatment. Just keep working them, with proper form, and they'll soon outstrip your bench.


 Ummm... I was never saying just because I can cheat means I can do it... I've never cheated on squats, I always go at least parallel, but sometimes I struggle while doing that. I also work my legs quite hard and usually feel like throwing up mid-way through, I just struggle with squats, and I don't like it which is kind of what this thread was about...


----------

